# FS: Reptile caves, dishes & screen tank cover.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some reptile dishes and caves to sell. Good for Bearded Dragons, or snakes. Price for all is $25, or make an offer on individual pieces. Pick up in Cloverdale.

There are:

2 exo-terra caves, 9 inches long.

1 exo-terra water or food dish.

1 orange water or food dish.

1 screen top to fit a standard 10 gallon tank. (20 inches x 10 inches)

Added July 12: 10 gallon tank that fits the top - $10 extra.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

b u m p . b u m p .


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I really want it, but Cloverdale is too far!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

marjorie said:


> I really want it, but Cloverdale is too far!


 Where in Richmond are you?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

marjorie said:


> I really want it, but Cloverdale is too far!


I took the bus out from Port Coquitlam to meet Tom once, wasn't all that far away


----------



## marjorie (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm around Granville and Railway


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gallon tank now added for another $10.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. Could arrange pickup in North Van.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Still for sale.


----------

